# New Pit Boss Pro series Lowes exclusive



## Glock9x19 (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't want to hijack another thread where these were mentioned a week or two ago, but wanted to point out that there are new "pro series" PB grills coming to Lowes soon.  They're listed as OOS as of right now, but it seems like they'll be in stock for the holiday season.  850 or 1150 square inch, 20 or 32# hopper, PID, wifi, removable tray to dump ash.  Looks pretty cash, as far as I can see.



Discuss.


Link updated:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pro-Series-850-sq-in-Hammer-Tone-Pellet-Grill/5000183179


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 20, 2020)

Faulty link page


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Faulty link page



Yup links not working for me either.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks for the like Glock9x19 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Oct 20, 2020)

Link works for me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 20, 2020)

Yup works find now.

Warren


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 21, 2020)

Interesting link Tokarev shared in another thread.

https://www.engadget.com/pit-boss-pro-series-850-1150-wifi-pellet-grills-announced-164606414.html


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2020)

It's not being shown on the Lowes website yet.  The 820 is listed at $500.  Wonder what the new 850 will go for.  And what would I do with my 1 1/2 year old CC Woodwind?


Edit:  I found this information.


> And the best part about the 850 and 1150 is they’re the same price as their predecessors at $499 and $599 respectively. Pit Boss added WiFi and threw in some updates to the design details without raising the price. Not too shabby.
> 
> There’s no word just yet on when you can buy one of these new grills, but Pit Boss’ parent company Dansons says the latest Pro Series models will be sold exclusively at Lowe’s home improvement stores across the US. Lowe’s already carries a range of Pit Boss products, so this agreement isn’t too surprising.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 22, 2020)

They’re both showing on the website for me


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is the link to the Lowes website I used and it only shows 3 and none are the new ones just announced.   Can you provide a Lowes link that shows the 850 & 1150?
https://www.lowes.com/search?searchTerm=pellet+grills&refinement=3930962046


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 22, 2020)

Have a look.  I hope the links work, my earliest attempt at linking them was an abysmal failure for the first several min.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pro-Series-850-sq-in-Hammer-Tone-Pellet-Grill/5000183179

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pit-Boss-1150-Pro-Series-Pellet-Grill/5000183181


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the links.    

I still can't find those links by Google or Lowes search engines.  Strange.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 29, 2020)

I see it at Lowe’s site. 850 is 500 and 1150 is 600. Says pickup available in 3-7 days. But I’d like to see actual reviews first. Always assume some bugs to work out in early production runs.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Oct 29, 2020)

I've heard the PB runs too hot and customer support isn't always there.  I've also heard it's amazing.
I don't know if that's just a  variance in the manufacturing or if some people are just using the wrong pellets.  The meat and potatoes of these things is the PID controller...


----------



## dubob (Oct 29, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> I've heard the PB runs too hot and customer support isn't always there.  I've also heard it's amazing.
> I don't know if that's just a  variance in the manufacturing or if some people are just using the wrong pellets.  The meat and potatoes of these things is the PID controller...


I have no knowledge concerning the quality of the Pit Boss support. But I do take all negative reports with a grain of salt. Some folks can't ever be happy with support unless they get a full refund and get a brand new unit to keep for their troubles - know what I mean? 

If 1 Star reports outnumber 5 Star reports, the company support probably sucks big time.  If 1 Star reports are less than 5% of the total, then it's probably just sour grape folks for at least some of the bad reports.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Oct 29, 2020)

dubob said:


> I have no knowledge concerning the quality of the Pit Boss support. But I do take all negative reports with a grain of salt. Some folks can't ever be happy with support unless they get a full refund and get a brand new unit to keep for their troubles - know what I mean?
> 
> If 1 Star reports outnumber 5 Star reports, the company support probably sucks big time.  If 1 Star reports are less than 5% of the total, then it's probably just sour grape folks for at least some of the bad reports.


Couldn't agree more, Bob.  And most people don't get excited to leave positive reviews... a lot of "reviews" are people who can't wait to vent so they can feel better.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 29, 2020)

I have a PB Vertical. Had a temp probe go out and PB support was right on it. I have no complaints.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 31, 2020)

The only fault I can find with Pit Boss cookers is the dumb timer based controller that most manufacturers no longer use. But that's also how they were able to make their cookers cheaper than anyone else and offer a five year warranty too.  

If they used a low to high or 1-10 temp dial and called the p-setting the feed rate, people wouldn't know that the cooker was running hot or whatever. The problem is that the cooker temp doesn't match what's on the dial and that bothers people. Even though they could just click the dial one up or one down and adjust the p-setting to get where they want to be.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 31, 2020)

Mine works fine and hope it stays that way, 2.5 years so far


----------



## Glock9x19 (Nov 7, 2020)

Just picked up the 1150 Pro from Lowes.  Haven’t put it together yet, will report back once I have.

One thing to note, it sounds like the 850 doesn’t actually have the ash clean out feature that the larger 1150 has.


ETA: Got it put together last nt.  Thing is incredibly heavy compared to what I was expecting.  Got the initial burn in done.  Boutta go pick something easy up to do a first cook with.

ETA2:  Did a whole chicken and some steaks.  Really happy with this thing so far.  Which surprises me a little bit.


----------

